# King Sting wanted , parts or frame and front forks



## bikebozo (Feb 7, 2020)

Would like to purchase a king sting project , or anything related ,


----------



## unregistered (Feb 7, 2020)

Scroll down: https://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=40301.15


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you , I registered , now for the wait ! Thanks Walter branche


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 8, 2020)

here are a couple.










						Schwinn King Sting Frame New Old Stock  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn King Sting Frame New Old Stock at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				



















						Schwinn King Sting old school BMX MTB Restored ready to ride Sidewinder Predator  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn King Sting old school BMX MTB Restored ready to ride Sidewinder Predator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks , those are nice , I appreciate you helping . Me , I sold a nice all original for 550.00 , and hope to find another


----------

